# Space Wolf Armour



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

I was wondering if Space Wolves have access to the Mk VIII Errant Armour as I've yet to see any depictions anywhere.
I know they have the MK XII Lupio Pattern/Runic Armour and the Mk VIII is generally issued to Company Champions / Officers ( according to how it looks like in Imperial Armour - Badab War you know...with the double shoulder guards and gorget ) which the wolves tend to field in Terminator Armour as part of the Wolf Guard. Maybe they get the Runic instead. So, any thoughts?


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Runic armours are basically Power Armours modified by Rune Priests, so why not Mk. VIII Runic Armour? I say, it's fine.


----------



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh man...I'm seeing it!That would look sweet!


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

give it a go dude, be creative, its your army after all.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

this isnt warmachine, you have alot of wiggle room fluff wise to model how you want, go for it!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Of course they can have Mk8 armour, they are the Emperor's executioners so they'd have the finest battle gear. I have a couple of wolf guard in my SW army with Mk8 and they look great.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Of course they can have Mk8 armour, they are the Emperor's executioners so they'd have the finest battle gear. I have a couple of wolf guard in my SW army with Mk8 and they look great.


They're no better equipped than any other well-equipped First Founding Chapter, and aren't the Emperor's "executioners" in 40K. It's not even certain they were officially sanctioned in 30K.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> They're no better equipped than any other well-equipped First Founding Chapter, and aren't the Emperor's "executioners" in 40K. It's not even certain they were officially sanctioned in 30K.


On that note, I have been reading Fear to Tread and wondered if the reason the SW's were allowed to keep their Rune Priests while all other librarians were disbanded was so they had an additional weapon that no other legion had? Any views?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> On that note, I have been reading Fear to Tread and wondered if the reason the SW's were allowed to keep their Rune Priests while all other librarians were disbanded was so they had an additional weapon that no other legion had? Any views?


Who said they were sanctioned to keep their Rune Priests?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> On that note, I have been reading Fear to Tread and wondered if the reason the SW's were allowed to keep their Rune Priests while all other librarians were disbanded was so they had an additional weapon that no other legion had? Any views?


We were going round about this same question last week in this thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116827


----------



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Leman Russ did.It went something like this after Nikea:

Emperor: No legion shall keep Librarians ... especially Thousand Sons 'cause they have good potential and is how they function as a fighting force...The Emperor was proud of this decision and made a tick on a long list of exceptionally good and well thought off decisions.
Russ: Ok, but we shall keep our Rune Priests because Fenris, shamans and wyrd and stuff...STORMS
Emperor: But...
Russ (angrily):LIKE I SAID.WE SHALL KEEP OUR RUNE PRIESTS.
Emperor (backing off and shaking): Ok, cool...I'll be on the Golden Throne if anyone needs me...*Sniff*


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Riga said:


> Leman Russ did.It went something like this after Nikea:
> 
> Emperor: No legion shall keep Librarians ... especially Thousand Sons 'cause they have good potential and is how they function as a fighting force...The Emperor was proud of this decision and made a tick on a long list of exceptionally good and well thought off decisions.
> Russ: Ok, but we shall keep our Rune Priests because Fenris, shamans and wyrd and stuff...STORMS
> ...


haha, I imagine it went just like that :shok:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Who said they were sanctioned to keep their Rune Priests?


read Fear to Tread. If they weren't sactioned, why'd they still have them? Surely they would have been censored if it wasn't allowed them?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> read Fear to Tread. If they weren't sactioned, why'd they still have them? Surely they would have been censored if it wasn't allowed them?


Maybe they're hypocrites, man. Maybe they're wrong about their shamanism not being related to the warp. (Well, we as readers know they're wrong, but in-universe, they don't.)

Maybe they, like every other faction, get something wrong in some way. The Wolves, so far, have been immune to any defeat, any flaw that acts as a detriment, anything at all that can tarnish their reputation. They even believe they are the Marines born to kill other Marines.

I think part of the reason that unrealistic and false immunity has been grafted onto them is that they're by far the largest fandom, and they react worse than any other faction when their chosen Legion/Chapter looks anything less than perfect. They argue the hardest, and complain the loudest, even at the fairest and most balanced of dissenting opinions.

Not all of them, of course. But you can tell how a debate about the Wolves will go, and you can spot an aggressively biased Wolf fan a mile away. They outnumber their counterparts in any other faction.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Not all of them, of course. But you can tell how a debate about the Wolves will go, and you can spot an aggressively biased Wolf fan a mile away. They outnumber their counterparts in any other faction.


So us Wolf Fans almost mirror the legion we love?  Awsome. haha


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't mean to push this OT (which means that I'm bound to), but I've read in Know No Fear of the Ultras wearing Preator PA. I've wondered is this an alternate version of an existing mark, or, like SW Runic armour, is it something totally new and different?
That question being asked, if the Lupio Runic Armour is so good, why don't other Chapters have it? (This one I can see an answer to, but I'd love other opinions!) It being Mark XII, what happened to Marks IX, X and XI? Is this were Preator would fit in?

Giong back to the OP, whilst Mk VIII isn't hugely apparent in the ranks of the SW, I could see some of the improvements being seized-upon by the Iron Priests. The gorget is too good an idea to not use, for one. Maybe, traditionalists that they are, the SW stick to a 'look' that ended as a 'fashion' amongst armour by the end of the HH or scouring; any sops to further improvememts are sneaked in by forward looking Iron Priests, under the surface so to speak.

GFP


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I don't mean to push this OT (which means that I'm bound to), but I've read in Know No Fear of the Ultras wearing Preator PA. I've wondered is this an alternate version of an existing mark, or, like SW Runic armour, is it something totally new and different?
> That question being asked, if the Lupio Runic Armour is so good, why don't other Chapters have it? (This one I can see an answer to, but I'd love other opinions!) It being Mark XII, what happened to Marks IX, X and XI? Is this were Preator would fit in?
> 
> Giong back to the OP, whilst Mk VIII isn't hugely apparent in the ranks of the SW, I could see some of the improvements being seized-upon by the Iron Priests. The gorget is too good an idea to not use, for one. Maybe, traditionalists that they are, the SW stick to a 'look' that ended as a 'fashion' amongst armour by the end of the HH or scouring; any sops to further improvememts are sneaked in by forward looking Iron Priests, under the surface so to speak.
> ...



Well, if I'd have to guess about the "Preator" armour it could simply be that slightly different looking armour Ultramarines are often shown with in Horus heresy artwork, but I haven't read "Know no fear" yet. Might just be a customized version of one of the MK III-V armour types produced more locally?

As for Runic armour, I'd imagine it has to do with the rune priests, their ablities and SW culture. Maybe even involves their genetics on some level, who knows. It might not be easily carried over. Of course others like grey knights and librarians make use of similar runes or writings. I wouldn't be surprised if some chapters had similar stuff. We also like our chapters to be a little different to keep things fresh, don't we? :grin: 

As for the MK VIII thing...I think one reason space wolves aren't often portrayed in it is that the artist wants to show the face. Then again...it just occurred to me that usually only Ultramarines and Imperial Fists tend to be shown in MK VIII in artwork. I don't remember seeing a Blood Angel or Dark Angel in it (though there could be exceptions). Overall it tends to be shown pretty rarely in artwork I think.


----------



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Come to think about it, with the wolves, they probably give them out as "punishment" like jump packs...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I don't mean to push this OT (which means that I'm bound to), but I've read in Know No Fear of the Ultras wearing Preator PA. I've wondered is this an alternate version of an existing mark, or, like SW Runic armour, is it something totally new and different?
> That question being asked, if the Lupio Runic Armour is so good, why don't other Chapters have it? (This one I can see an answer to, but I'd love other opinions!) It being Mark XII, what happened to Marks IX, X and XI? Is this were Preator would fit in?
> 
> GFP


Preator's an alternate armour mark, unique to the Realm of Ultramar. I'm fairly sure it's mentioned in Visions of Heresy.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheers, Rems! I'll have a flick through that wonderful book and see if I can spot it. Seeing as I've never seen it mentioned in 40k, I wonder if the plans were lost as it was being manufactured on Calth?
I could also imagine the SW having other idiosyncratic armour marks; after all, they did invent a new type of Predator!

GFP


----------



## Algrim Whitefang (Jan 16, 2010)

Riga said:


> I was wondering if Space Wolves have access to the Mk VIII Errant Armour as I've yet to see any depictions anywhere.
> I know they have the MK XII Lupio Pattern/Runic Armour and the Mk VIII is generally issued to Company Champions / Officers ( according to how it looks like in Imperial Armour - Badab War you know...with the double shoulder guards and gorget ) which the wolves tend to field in Terminator Armour as part of the Wolf Guard. Maybe they get the Runic instead. So, any thoughts?


Riga, ask ye' shall receive! For your viewing pleasure, from the RPG book _ Deathwatch: Rites of Battle_ (page 19):









Space Wolves Astartes standard bearer in Mk VIII 'Errant' Armour


----------



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Thx man!!!


----------

